# Topics > Related topics > Imaging science: machine vision, computer vision, image processing >  DeepDream, computer vision program, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer -  Google Inc.

deepdreamgenerator.com

youtube.com/@deepdreamgenerator2784

facebook.com/deepdreamgenerator

twitter.com/DeepDreamGen

instagram.com/deepdreamgenerator

github.com/google/deepdream

DeepDream on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

"Inceptionism: Going Deeper into Neural Networks"

by Alexander Mordvintsev, Christopher Olah, Mike Tyka
June 17, 2015


Article "DeepDream - a code example for visualizing Neural Networks"

July 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Create your own DeepDream nightmares in seconds"

by James Temperton
July 22, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DeepDream: inside Google's 'Daydreaming' computers

Published on Jul 17, 2015




> It may produce creepy images with way too many dogs and eyeballs, but Google’s DeepDream program is actually a valuable window into artificial intelligence.

----------

